# puppy with goat



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Pup and goat seem to do OK together.

The second pic is with the pup asleep under the hay rack, almost porn.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Too funny. My girl is seen like that a lot! I think on her back is her favorite position. 

She's pretty. Is the GP/Anatolian?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great picture. If that dog were laying like that under one of our feeder bins, it would lose part of its body due to hooves telling him to move.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

The pup is 5/8th Anatolian and 3/8 Great Pyr.

I have pics posted of her when she was younger in the "I got pups" thread.

She was suppose to be headed to NM with her sister, but they did not have enough room in the vehicle for both pups.

Still working on getting rid of all the burrs.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful pup!! She looks like a sweetie!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Here's my girl as a pup.









And a little more recent.










I remember seeing the pics of the pups. If I didn't already have Lucy, I would have snapped one up. If they have another litter, I probably will snap one up and let Lucy train the new guy!


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

_DaniR1968_








DaniR1968,

I will probably go with one more litter.

My pup Willow seems to be doing well with the goats.

Actually keeping her for a friend till she gets older and experienced, and the friend gets better set up.


----------

